#ubuntu-uds-devops-2 2014-06-10
<jamespage> o/
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-2 to: Track: Cloud DevOps | Openstack Charms | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22270/openstack-charms/
<jamespage> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1406-openstack-charms
<beisner> o/
 * Beret watches gaughen on TV
<jamespage> any questions on stable policy
<jamespage> ?
 * jamespage looks at Beret
<Tribaal> There's a session about the charm store later today
<jamespage> Tribaal, thanks - I'll raise this then
<Beret> jamespage, nope
<jamespage> Beret, cool
<sparkiegeek> jamespage: stable policy seems sane
<Tribaal> QUESTION: lots of openstack charms rely on charm-helpers - are there plans to streamline the changes from charm helpers to openstack charms?
<jamespage> Tribaal, I'll inject your question after this topic
<Tribaal> jamespage: sure!
<Tribaal> (there would be value to inject charm-helper branches before the tests run to prevent regressions)
<sparkiegeek> QUESTION: Are these Amulet tests being run in CI? Where can I see the results?
<jamespage> sparkiegeek, not yet but that is the plan
<avoine> heh that was my question :)
<jamespage> sparkiegeek, you should be able to grab a charm and run 'juju test' against it
<sparkiegeek> jamespage: ok
<Tribaal> cool
<sparkiegeek> jamespage: each charm is tested in isolation?
<jamespage> sparkiegeek, kinda - it can rely on charms already in store
<sparkiegeek> beisner: (corey): jamespage: thanks guys. All makes sense
<sparkiegeek> haha Tribaal's topic got skipped
<Tribaal> :/
<sparkiegeek> Tribaal: try to sneak in after gnuoy :)
<jamespage> Tribaal, I've not forgotten you :-)
<Tribaal> hehe
<Tribaal> maybe that gives me the opportunity to rephrase: are there any plans to streamline changes from charm-helpers to various charms, and will/should there be a stable branch of charm-helpers as well?
<sparkiegeek> lag on hangouts compared to pad makes for an interesting experience
<Tribaal> hehe
<jamespage> Tribaal, we have a stable branch for charm-helpers already
<jamespage> (under ~openstack-charmers)
<Tribaal> jamespage: ah, thanks
<Beret> yeah, timing was a question I had
<sparkiegeek> gnuoy: do you have published branches for this that we can preview?
<Tribaal> gnuoy: what mailing list are you refering to in particular?
<gnuoy> sparkiegeek, I'm going to send the details to openstack-charmers@lists.launchpad.net
<Tribaal> ok
 * sparkiegeek finds the sign up page
<gnuoy> I'll add something to etherpad now
<smoser> gnuoy, its there.
<smoser> http://tinyurl.com/per67x3
<sparkiegeek> "Policy: You must be a team member to subscribe to the team mailing list. "
<smoser> oh. funny. duh. i thought sparkiegeek was going to join hangout.
<smoser> duh.
<Tribaal> oh - bummer
<sparkiegeek> QUESTION: Can openstack-charmers@lists.launchpad.net be opened up for everyone to join?
<Tribaal> sparkiegeek: +1
<mattyw> QUESTION: Trove is mentioned in the pad - what are the plans for this charm (when is it likely to be available to play around with)
<mattyw> jamespage, it does thank you
<sparkiegeek> can you not do source -> package -> charm?
<sparkiegeek> oh, gaughen beat me to that question
<sparkiegeek> thanks!
<Tribaal> nice!
<Tribaal> thanks a
<Tribaal> all
 * Tribaal waves
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-2 to: Track: Cloud DevOps | LXC: Clones | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22281/lxc-clones-snapshots-and-nesting-oh-my-a-demo/
<gaughen> about to start the next session - LXC: Clones, snapshots and nesting, oh my! A demo.
<apw> gaughen, you are live
<bmullan> I'd still like to see juju be able to deploy all of openstack using local provider for all openstack services
<gaughen> apw, cool thanks!
<jamespage> gaughen, hallyn: can you increase the font size please?
<rbasak> The color of that background looks like puke!
<apw> gaughen, yeah that ...
<marcoceppi> bmullan: almost everything in openstack can be deployed on LXC with the exception of like nova-compute, but who would want to put compute in LXC?
<tych0> rbasak: you puke different colors than i do :-)
<gaughen> rbasak, remember this is hallyn... we're just happy he's in a hangout.
<jamespage> gaughen, ++
<roadmr> font size is ok now
<rbasak> gaughen: yeah I'm impressed. What did you have to do to him? :)
<rbasak> Yeah that always bothered me. I never want a tty and can never remember the escape sequence so I never use it.
<roadmr> ctrl-a q (like closing "screen")
<rbasak> I've never used that sequence in screen. I either close the last window (ctrl-d) or detach (ctrl-a d), etc.
<roadmr> QUESTION: can you lxc-attach as a non-root user?
<rbasak> I do: lxc-attach -n foo -- login -f ubuntu
<rbasak> Then I get a login shell
<roadmr> oh nice! thanks
<gdeciantis> Would this be different with aufs?
<gdeciantis> QUESTION: Does aufs have the same gotcha on shared files as overlayfs?
<bmullan> with SDN taking over in the Datacenters... what is Ubuntu Openstack doing in this area or are you relying on neutron solely for this
<gaughen> jamespage, can you answer bmullan's question
<gdeciantis> Thanks!
<jamespage> bmullan, sure  - all solutions for openstack are based on neutron for SDN - but the packages support several different plugins
<jamespage> bmullan, NVP/NSX and the ML2 plugin are supported via Juju charms right now
<gaughen> gdeciantis, no problem, sorry for the irc nick name pronunciation. ;-)
<gdeciantis> You nailed it
<bloodearnest> I've had this device busy thing before - needed to reboot the vm to free it up
<urulama> QUESTION: is this documented anywhere? There are many parameters to deal with :D
<roadmr> urulama: in the lxc man pages, and stgraber has a great series of blog posts illustrating many of the more arcane parameters
<stgraber> https://www.stgraber.org/2013/12/20/lxc-1-0-blog-post-series/
<mattyw> QUESTION: download isn't a template in precise - is there a way to get it on precise?
<urulama> great, tnx
<mattyw> ok thanks
<apw> gaughen, and soooo small font
<gaughen> apw, just had him fix that. realized I was leaning fwd and squinting
<rbasak> Green font with black background definitely wins appreciation from me :)
<hallyn> note the ":mixed" is implied
 * gaughen rolls her eyes
<hallyn> (well, only with cgmanager)
<hallyn> good i wanna see 10.0.5.1
<roadmr> I read that stgraber has a local mirror of the archive :) a poor man's option is to install apt-cacher-ng and configure it in /etc/default/lxc; IIRC, containers will be auto-setup to apt-get stuff from the cache too, so FTW
<hallyn> (the list is on my screenshare for root user fwiw)
<bloodearnest> QUESTION: (or a request really) - more about setting up unprivileged containers please! :)
<hallyn> bloodearnest: thursday we'll go over that in great detail
<bloodearnest> hallyn: ack, thanks
<hallyn> (I had planned on showing the basics, 2-3 steps, today, but as you can see we'd probably run out of time :)
<hallyn> java??
<mattyw> This session has been great thanks very much everyone!
<stgraber> hallyn: yep, new from last week or so :)
<hallyn> #lxcontainers
<stgraber> https://linuxcontainers.org
<mattyw> thanks very much!
<urulama> Thanks everyone, loved the session!
<stgraber> https://lists.linuxcontainers.org for the mailing lists
<roadmr> thanks!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/devops-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/10/%23ubuntu-uds-devops-2.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-2 to: Track: Cloud DevOps | lxc in 14.10: planning session | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22273/lxc-in-1410-planning-session/
<hallyn> blueprint: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/servercloud-u-lxc
<smoser> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1406-lxc-in-1410-planning-session
<tych0> http://criu.org/Main_Page
<xnox> please show smoser's backdrop zoomed in =)
<bmullan> any thoughts on moving from using lxcbr0/bridge to openvirtualswitch (OVS)? given excitement/use of containers now and larger container deployments... it would seem that OVS's programmabilty would have lots of advantages to LXC servers
<xnox> NICE =)
<gaughen> bmullan, will raise your question in a sec
<xnox> hallyn: ubiquity testing also wants mounting isos =)
<sforshee> xnox: if we get fuse working there's already an iso driver for it
<bmullan> it was nice seeing virt-manager now supporting LXC but its still pretty limited... will that get more capable in the future?
<smoser> yeah, the centos download sucks to work from.
<xnox> gaughen: stgraber is very fishy person, watchout! =)
<gaughen> xnox, lol
<stgraber> :)
 * xnox the art of convincing status updates
<gaughen> xnox, it was just a confirmation of what I already knew.. gotta keep an eye on stgraber
<karambo> QUESTION why openstack?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-2 to: Track: Cloud DevOps | Security team reads mean tweets | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22278/security-team-reads-angry-tweets/
<mdeslaur> \o
<sarnold> o/
<sbeattie> woo
<xnox> \o/
<xnox> \o\
<dobey> nobody wearing a smoking jacket sat next to a fireplace?
<dobey> disappoint :)
<zul> mdeslaur:  see? ^^^
<sarnold> I am, but my laptop's camera isn't working. sorry.
<rbasak> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<rbasak> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/
<mdeslaur> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<mdeslaur> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<mdeslaur> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2014/CVE-2014-0160.html
<sarnold> it's so unfortunate you know that number by heart..
<sparkiegeek> if I search for that CVE number on the search field at http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/ I get a CSRF error page
<sparkiegeek> 403 Django error
<sparkiegeek> :/
<sarnold> ouch, thanks
<sparkiegeek> ahh, CVE tracker is http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/
<sparkiegeek> right?
<sarnold> sparkiegeek: correct
<sarnold> but the search box should still be useful :)
<rbasak> dpkg -l libssl1.0.0
<smoser> $ dpkg-query --show libssl1.0.0
<smoser> libssl1.0.0:amd64	1.0.1f-1ubuntu4
<rbasak> dpkg-query -W libssl1.0.0
<sarnold> dpkg -l 'foo*' | cat
<sparkiegeek> dpkg-query -W libssl1.0.0
<rbasak> libssl1.0.0:amd64	1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.1
<rbasak> libssl1.0.0:i386	1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.1
<sparkiegeek> so many different ways of finding it out :)
<mdeslaur> apt-cache policy libssl1.0.0
<rbasak> openssl version
<rbasak> OpenSSL 1.0.1f 6 Jan 2014
<sparkiegeek> at least once they get root, they can reboot it (j/k)
<sarnold> :)
<hallyn> and how do we know when we need to reboot?  motd?
<hallyn> (assuming we're not logged in on the desktop)
<zul> keep your server powered off
<sparkiegeek> zul: hahaha
<rbasak> "apt-get install unattended-upgrades" or "dpkg-reconfigure unattended-upgrades" if you already have it installed.
<sarnold> fail2ban - ban hosts that cause multiple authentication errors
<rbasak> Configure it by editing /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades
<rharper> do you want to get hackers?  because that's how you get hackers
<smoser> cloud images come with ssh password auth disabled by default.
<sbeattie> smoser: \o/
<kickinz1> it can check other srevices too, and be customized
<kickinz1> (fail2ban)
<sarnold> smoser: thanks :)
<smoser>  the file is: /var/run/reboot-required
<sarnold> oh, I'm five days overdue for a reboot. neat. :)
<tyhicks> the most authoritative way to know if you need to reboot is to follow the Ubuntu Security Notices
<dobey> rbasak: is that apparmor profile radicale in the package? if not, can you generalize it and get it in the package? :)
<tyhicks> you can use those details to determine the status of your system
<tyhicks> IMO, the alert from motd tells me that I may need to reboot
<tyhicks> then I look at the USNs for more information
<hallyn> tyhicks: i haven't noticed that when i login which is why i asked
<smoser> for cloud-init, that config looks like:
<smoser> #cloud-config
<smoser> package_reboot_if_required: true
<smoser> package_upgrade: true
<rbasak> apt-cache policy libssl1.0.0
<sparkiegeek> there's a "Supported: 5y" field in dpkg somewhere - is there an apt/dpkg command to extract that?
<smoser> $ apt-cache policy docker | grep utopic/
<smoser>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ utopic/universe amd64 Packages
<sparkiegeek> e.g. apt-cache show python | grep Supported
<rbasak> Any more questions before we go to mean tweets?
<smoser> i think we should get rid of irc
<smoser> and only use live tweeting for virtual uds
<tyhicks> sparkiegeek: I don't think there's any other tool that exposes the Supported field
<sparkiegeek> tyhicks: shame. Thanks
<smoser> i nominate gaughen as a honorary ubuntu security team member for this purpose
<sparkiegeek> +1
<sarnold> I believe the Supported fields aren't properly maintained
<tyhicks> I was wondering about that...
<hallyn> lol - #yolo
<sparkiegeek> hahahaha shopping!
<smoser> ask the guy without his picture in the video if *he* thinks its a privacy issue
<smoser> * AppArmor is teh suck.
<smoser>    @melgray 2009-06-04 https://twitter.com/melgray/status/1697960784
<rickspencer3> mdeslaur but think of the children!
<mdeslaur> hehe
<sparkiegeek> "Translated from Estonian by bing"
<smoser>  * Damn you AppArmor.  Damn you.
<smoser>    @garethgreenaway 2012-12-04 https://twitter.com/garethgreenaway/status/276067285762981888
<smoser>  * WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA???? RT @linux_training Canonical Will Remove Java From Ubuntu http://bit.ly/uZNE61
<smoser>    @nickraptis 2011-12-16 https://twitter.com/nickraptis/status/147803800105791489
<mbruzek> what?
<mbruzek> smoser, This is fake right?
<smoser> mbruzek, not fake. listen. old.
<smoser>  * Linux is totally secure. The only reason my Ubuntu system patches itself constantly is that it likes to look busy and productive
<smoser>    @jamesbannan 2011-10-11 https://twitter.com/jamesbannan/status/
<sparkiegeek> smoser: not a good URL
<sbeattie> mbruzek: and openjdk is still there in the archive.
<nxvl> QUESTION: Where did mdeslaur's other half went?
<smoser>  * Heartbleed is a huge security bug, but it's hard to take seriously on Ubuntu because part of the fix is this:  service whoopsie restart
<smoser>    @gknauss 2014-04-07 https://twitter.com/gknauss/status/453396609699553280
<sparkiegeek> hahahah
<smoser>  * OpenBSD feels like it's been engineered. Ubuntu feels like it's been  deposited layer by layer over time, like guano in a bat cave.
<smoser>    @cortesi 2011-08-23 https://twitter.com/cortesi/status/106216551602065411
<sbeattie> mdeslaur: we should add 'service whoopsie restart' to all our USN texts.
<sarnold> haha
<smoser> golf clap for security team
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/devops-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/10/%23ubuntu-uds-devops-2.html
<tyhicks> don't let us fool you
<tyhicks> we make our own messes from time to time :)
<sparkiegeek> thanks guys!
<sarnold> thanks :)
#ubuntu-uds-devops-2 2014-06-11
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/devops-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/11/%23ubuntu-uds-devops-2.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-2 to: Track: Cloud DevOps | Making the Ubuntu Server even more awesome | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22280/making-the-ubuntu-server-even-more-awesome/
<jamespage> o/
 * jamespage gets ready for awesome-ness
 * marcoceppi wonders how ubuntu server could get any more awesome
<smoser> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1406-making-the-ubuntu-server-even-more-awesome
<gaughen> about to start, having technical difficulties
<gaughen> rbasak, you rejoining us?
<rbasak> Sorry for the delay. My connection glitched.
<smoser> hello everyone.
<rbasak> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/servercloud-u-server-core
<apw> debian.master/config/config.common.ubuntu:CONFIG_BCACHE=m
<rbasak> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/ubuntu-server/merges.html
<smoser> thank you Daviey!
<rbasak> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=748526
<udsbotu> Debian bug 748526 in docker.io "docker.io: Please provide /usr/bin/docker" [Wishlist,Open]
<zul> +1
<apw> rbasak, isn't that what the cloud-archive style thing is for?
<apw> rbasak, or it should have an MRE
<rbasak> It's not acceptable for an MRE because it's *major* version bumps that we're talking about
<rbasak> apw: (or anyone else): https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYd4xpTCxnutxhTD2aCitUEZX8RRCWMYdUGLmQq1SMDDI7r7LA?authuser=1&hl=en-GB
<gQuigs> should their be a Firefox like exception for docker?
<apw> rbasak, its an opt in install, so as soon as you apt-get install <foo> you start riding all those versions onwards
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/devops-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/11/%23ubuntu-uds-devops-2.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-2 to: Track: Cloud DevOps | Openstack plans for 14.10 | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22272/openstack-plans-for-1410/
<beisner> o/ hi all
<sparkiegeek> gaughen ++ for stumping jamespage ;)
<gaughen> :-)
<sparkiegeek> QUESTION: is the vSphere hypervisor going to work with Icehouse (or just Juno)?
<gaughen> good question, I'll raise it
<sparkiegeek> ta
<jamespage> sparkiegeek, icehouse onwards
<sparkiegeek> jamespage: great. thanks
<sparkiegeek> zul: gaughen: same question, will the native LXC work be for Icehouse?
<jamespage> sparkiegeek, yes
<sparkiegeek> jamespage: thanks
<jamespage> I think we'll provide a backport for icehouse
<jamespage> yes - we will be
<sparkiegeek> and is it just charm work? or will there be new packages (in Utopic)?
<coreycb> release schedule --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/CloudArchive
<sparkiegeek> LXC work is anticipated to be available for Trusty in Cloud Archive?
<sparkiegeek> right, that's what I want. Trusty/Icehouse :)
<sparkiegeek> backports is fine
<catbus1> seamicro scale test \o/
<sparkiegeek> thanks!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/devops-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/11/%23ubuntu-uds-devops-2.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-2 to: Track: Cloud DevOps | Ubuntu Server: plans around systemd | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22277/ubuntu-server-plans-around-systemd/
 * gaughen hopes that there are some questions about systemd!
<zul> QUESTION: if systemd falls in a forrest does it make a sound?
<xnox> zul: it makes the sounds of night crickets =)
<zul> xnox: heh
<zul> i actually want that question to be answered ;)
<rbasak> gaughen: switch to the slide?
<rbasak> Or maybe I control my own one? Hmmm.
<gaughen> rbasak, I did right when I handed it to him
<cjwatson> flashblock is your friend when you're running sessions
<rbasak> Ah OK
<gaughen> rbasak, I think you control yourself, but I control the session.
 * gaughen is drunk with power
<zul> or just drunk
<gnuoy> 2 drunks max
<zul> 3 you get a party
<smoser> you can also boot with /bin/true as your init
<smoser> and get about the same behavior :)
<rbasak> :)
<beisner> ha!
<cjwatson> xnox: systemd does appear to have code to read LSB headers itself
<cjwatson> at least to some extent, I don't know the full details
<cjwatson> for the most part it's easier to leave the upstart job alone :)
<jodh_> xnox et al: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<smoser> nice jodh_
<gaughen> ah, hallyn we should have had you hear to talk about systemd and lxc
<gaughen> here
<cjwatson> we should suggest that people bring up staging servers with 15.10 or thereabouts once ready and use that to test migration, yeah
<gaughen> cjwatson, good suggestion
<hallyn> gaughen: not really relevant though
<gaughen> i'll mention it
<mdeslaur> QUESTION: how are we going to test all the different insane configurations people have with regards to NFS and SANs, etc.
<gaughen> I can't remember if you talked about it yesterday, hallyn
<gaughen> mdeslaur, I shall raise than it in a sec
<hallyn> mdeslaur: as it is i dont' think we're doing multipath root testing... unless ppetraki is
<gQuigs> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=systemd-boot is for all bugs or just boot bugs?
<gQuigs> and tracked at the link above ^^
<mdeslaur> it's pronounced "awesome dude"
<gaughen> mdeslaur, :-)
<zul> mdeslaur:  nfs is so 1990s...its coda man ;)
<hallyn> coda!
<mdeslaur> lol
<roadmr> wow I haven't seen coda mentioned in over 15 years
<hallyn> well that's weird, youtube looped me back around to the start
<smoser> and maybe unicorns will finally arrive
<urulama> smoser: utopic unicorns? :D
<zul> ...im not listening...LALALALALALA
<gaughen> zul :-)
<zul> LALALALALA not listening
<gQuigs> oh, so we might run a mix of systemd/upstart depending on the image for 14.10?
<jamespage> xnox, I've done some of that foo in upstart
<smoser> gQuigs, no. i'd say that for 14.10 the images will boot upstart.
<smoser> but they will support booting systemd.
<cjwatson> that seems the most likely outcome, indeed
<cjwatson> I'd be potentially concerned about the installer impact of trying to switch desktop and server at different times
<cjwatson> It might be doable, but it would be easier to do both at once I think
<cjwatson> We can obviously work on getting them ready independently
<rbasak> The upstart-jobs branch looks really useful - thanks!
<apw> gaughen, link for that in here please, as that is far tooooo small to read
<xnox> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~upstart-devel/upstart/upstart-jobs/files/head:/
<apw> xnox, ta
<xnox> or $ bzr branch lp:~upstart-devel/upstart/upstart-jobs
<apw> xnox, is there a good example for what one needs if you only have an upstart job
<xnox> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<xnox> apw: but i think i need to write a guide about that
<apw> xnox, yeah, a nice little thingy which explains how the dh_inithingy works as well
<xnox> apw: yeah, but dh_installinit is not enough with systemd jobs any more =(
<cjwatson> I think upstart boot time has bitrotted somewhat, TBH
<cjwatson> I don't have metrics and agree we should have them, but I'd tend to expect that systemd might well actually be better
<rbasak> Very good point beisner
<rbasak> We should measure it
<mswart> pitti created a systemd ppa for 14.04 - are there any plans to update this from time to time to allow basic experiments with an LTS version?
<xnox> apw: sadly one also needs to use --with systemd, which I don't like at all
<smoser> thats kind of cheating.
<smoser> "the hardware got faster, and we didn't get slower!"
<apw> xnox, ugg, that is truly awful
<mdeslaur> thanks!
<gnuoy> thanks all
 * rbasak goes for a stretch
<gQuigs> thanks!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-2 to: Track: Cloud DevOps | Simplestreams Tutorial | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22279/simplestreams-tutorial/
<smoser> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1406-simplestreams-tutorial
<smoser> https://github.com/smoser/talk-simplestreams
<gQuigs> yes we can see it
<gnuoy> yes
<coreycb> smoser can you increase the text size?
<coreycb> actually it's ok - youtube has a bigger screen
<gnuoy> :)
<kickinz1> o/
<gnuoy> thanks smoser rbasak
<kickinz1> bye
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/devops-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/11/%23ubuntu-uds-devops-2.html
#ubuntu-uds-devops-2 2014-06-12
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/devops-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/12/%23ubuntu-uds-devops-2.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-2 to: Track: Cloud DevOps | Using the very charming Openstack Charms: a tutorial | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22286/using-the-very-charming-openstack-charms-a-tutorial/
<avoine> just to be sure this repo ? lp:~openstack-charmers/+junk/openstack-charm-testing
<avoine> ok
<gaughen> avoine, did you get your question answered?
<avoine> yes
<gaughen> cool, sorry was completely drawn into the discussion. It's my job to watch irc ;-)
<mattyw> QUESTION: Is that branch the best place to get openstack bundles from? For example when juno is released and I want to install juno on trusty will it appear in that repo or is there a better place to get the bundle from?
<mattyw> cool, thanks very much
<kentb> what about pinging the internal address with ip netns exec?
<jamespage> https://code.launchpad.net/~james-page/charms/bundles/openstack-on-openstack/bundle
<kickinz2> maybe router interface?
<kickinz2> neutron router-port-list router_id
<jamespage> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~canonical-server/+junk/serverstack/view/head:/deployment/serverstack3.yaml
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-2 to: Track: Cloud DevOps | Ceph plans for 14.10 | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22282/ceph-plans-for-1410/
<mattyw> thanks very much!
<kickinz2> thanks
<jamespage> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1406-ceph-plans-for-1410
<jamespage> sage__, ^^
<sage__> thanks
<Tribaal> I don't have video right now - Is it just me?
<sage__> about to start
<Tribaal> oh ok
<jamespage> video shortly
<gaughen> ah crap, Tribaal I need to put the link in!
<gaughen> ahhh
<Tribaal> gaughen: hehe sorry :)
<pmatulis> isn't there a ceph session now?
<Tribaal> pmatulis: yes
<gaughen> Tribaal, pmatulis it's in their now
<gaughen> link is http://youtu.be/Sz9gehK_mts
<gaughen> oh goodness, sorry about that. Thank you Tribaal !
<pmatulis> ok, i thought i messed up the times, again...
<gaughen> pmatulis, nope. it's all me.
<rbasak-laptop> Note that we'll expect to support both for a while - certainly on 16.04 - to support the upgrade path.
<pmatulis> how does one partake in the systemd previews ?
<rbasak-laptop> pmatulis: boot with init=...systemd :)
<rbasak-laptop> There was a session yesterday with all the details
<pmatulis> rbasak-laptop: ok thanks
<gaughen> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22277/ubuntu-server-plans-around-systemd/
<rbasak-laptop> Yes every package needs to supply upstart+systemd service definition
<gaughen> that's the session on systemd
<rbasak-laptop> Or upstart+init.d, or just init.d.
<pmatulis> gaughen++ sweet
<rbasak-laptop> Yes - if there's a SysV init script and it works, then no reason to worry about systemd.
<sage__> ceph's sysvinit is just crufty and doesn't support cluster names, so this is an opportunity for a fresh, clean init integration
<rbasak-laptop> Sure - if you want to do it better, then we can just manage parallel upstart and systemd definitions.
<sage__> yeah
<Tribaal> QUESTION: does the calamari reporting use the rados python API? (pure curiosity)
<Tribaal> geez, s/the// s/reporting//
<rbasak-laptop> If we upload for 14.10 on the basis that support lifecycle is short, then that's OK but we still should have a plan for the next LTS because the upload will remain in the archive and effectively "automatically" release LTS in the future.
<rbasak-laptop> gaughen: sounds like a work item.
<gaughen> rbasak-laptop, yup. definitely.
<rbasak-laptop> gaughen: (to report back on dependency gaps)
<rbasak-laptop> Python is fairly distro-packaging friendly
<rbasak-laptop> Anything in PyPI can have a distro package without too much difficulty
<sage__> http://ceph.com/community/ceph-developer-summit-gh/
<apw> the kernel-team is maintaining a 3.13 tree as well
<gaughen> thanks apw!
<sage__> Tribaal: re api: yes and no.  it uses that api, but i believe it ends up using the library to talk directly to the mon instead of doing it via REST and the ceph-rest-api daemon
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-2 to: Track: Cloud DevOps | Administering user namespace in Trusty: a tutorial | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22274/lxc-user-namespace-tutorial/
<Tribaal> ah, I meand the rados library python bindings - not the REST API... but well
<Tribaal> thansk
<gaughen> Tribaal, you probably meant that for the ceph session goign on in devops-1
<Tribaal> gaughen: yeah it's ok, I'll just look at the code instead
<gaughen> ooh, wait I see it's a from an earlier discussion. I've already context switched to the next session. Guess you could say I'm in a different namespace ;-)
<Tribaal> hehe
 * smoser thinks that serge just looks at his own picture
<gaughen> :-)
<hallyn> i so purty
<smoser> doesn't cirros work !
<smoser> if not, you need to fix some stuff.
<smoser> no security issues could *possibly* occur through /dev/dri !
<smoser> N900 !
<smoser> lock up your system
<smoser> or expose kernel bugs
<smoser> and break out
<hallyn> supertux on n900 may be the last game i played
<stgraber> smoser: sure, the nice thing however is that now any such bugs also affect everyone else's system so there's a lot more pressure for speedy fixes :)
<smoser> thanks serge and hallyn.
<hallyn> uh. yw and yw
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/devops-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/12/%23ubuntu-uds-devops-2.html
<smoser> stgraber. thank you too.
<smoser> :)
<stgraber> :)
<SpamapS> jamespage: FYI, I am available for DB session
<JoshStrobl> clear
<JoshStrobl> gah
<JoshStrobl> there
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-2 to: Track: Cloud DevOps | Ubuntu Server Database Plans for 14.10 | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22269/ubuntu-server-database-plans-for-1410/
<rbasak> o/
<rbasak> SpamapS: great to see you!
<rbasak> gaughen: can you paste the hangout link in here when you have it please?
<SpamapS> rbasak: you as well
<gaughen> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcA_E3dhMTjomySGB5A0jZXJnEbNFUw_grekcNOimXbbcS3rQ?authuser=1&hl=en-GB
<ryeng> hi all!
<gaughen> SpamapS, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcA_E3dhMTjomySGB5A0jZXJnEbNFUw_grekcNOimXbbcS3rQ?authuser=1&hl=en-GB
<gaughen> rbasak, --^
<gaughen> JoshStrobl, at least you didn't type in your password ;-)
 * rbasak does some rapid URL typing
<JoshStrobl> gaughen, indeed
<mattgriffin> hi jamespage. got a url?
<gaughen> mattgriffin, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcA_E3dhMTjomySGB5A0jZXJnEbNFUw_grekcNOimXbbcS3rQ?authuser=1&hl=en-GB
<morgo> I plan to attend via live stream unless there are free slots in the google hangout.
<rbasak> morgo: you do want to join the hangout? Or you don't? URL above.
<rbasak> Oh
<rbasak> Yes there are slots.
<rbasak> Please join!
<morgo> OK, I'll join :)
<rbasak> Live pad: http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1406-ubuntu-server-database-plans-for-1410
<JoshStrobl> you guys are live \o/
<JoshStrobl> akhil-mohan mute please
<akhil-mohan> JoshStrobl: yes, by mistake sorry
<rbasak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseSchedule
<gaughen> thanks rbasak!
<ryeng> rbasak: Did you want to do the MySQL 5.6 /var/lib/mysql stuff?
<ryeng> or only the coordination?
<rbasak> ryeng: I'd be happy to but I'm hesitant to commit right now due to my workload
<ryeng> rbasak: OK, I happily gave the action item to Akhil. You two can fight over it later. :-)
<akhil-mohan> rbasak:  I  can take up the technical end of it
<rbasak> ryeng: thanks. I'll coordinate with Akhil before looking at it.
<rbasak> akhil-mohan: thank you! Much appreicated.
<akhil-mohan> rbasak: yw
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/devops-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/12/%23ubuntu-uds-devops-2.html
